# 10 gal. terrestrial enclosure



## ANDROGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

did this one a few months ago for my Nhandu chromatus, just a 10 gal on its side with an acryilic front. I also set it up so that i am able to stack them if i want, i'm kinda OCD so all the vents, knobs, and hindges had to match too. she absolutly loves it and webs the crap out of it. Sorry about the bad cell phone pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walk Alone (Feb 22, 2012)

That looks really good.  I'm a lot OCD and appreciate the matchy-matchy.    Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats nice! I have two 10 gal. tanks I just may have to do the same to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

Brad1980 said:


> Thats nice! I have two 10 gal. tanks I just may have to do the same to them.


A word of advice, use cell cast acrylic because the regular stuff you get from lowes or home depot tends to bow because of the acrylic absorbing the humidity in the cage. I had a pretty nice rare earth magnet lock setup on the cage but it kept coming un locked from the front bowing. thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 22, 2012)

> A word of advice, use cell cast acrylic because the regular stuff you get from lowes or home depot tends to bow because of the acrylic absorbing the humidity in the cage. I had a pretty nice rare earth magnet lock setup on the cage but it kept coming un locked from the front bowing. thanks for the kind comments!


Good to know. Thanks bud.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 22, 2012)

Walk Alone said:


> That looks really good.  I'm a lot OCD and appreciate the matchy-matchy.    Nice job.


Im really not OCD, and must say having non-matching hardware is lazy.


Great looking enclosure, btw.


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Im really not OCD, and must say having non-matching hardware is lazy.
> 
> Great looking enclosure, btw.


Yeah I still haven't changed them, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## suzypike (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet!  That's so much nicer than a screen top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 22, 2012)

That's awesome. I've stood tanks on their end for arboreals, but I don't know that I'd think to put one on its side for a terrestrial. And I agree it looks much better than the boring screen tops.

Also, stackable and front accesible is great!


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 22, 2012)

ANDROGOD said:


> Yeah I still haven't changed them, thanks for pointing that out


I wasnt refering to you, but the other poster. From the pics eveyrthing looks uniform and great.

About the acrylic bowing, what thickness are you using?


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 22, 2012)

That looks good. I too am altering glass tanks, its way cheaper. Looks very professional. I might add some more substrate.


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> I wasnt refering to you, but the other poster. From the pics eveyrthing looks uniform and great.
> 
> About the acrylic bowing, what thickness are you using?


Oh gotcha, I thought you were poking fun at my silver screws on my black hinges. I really need to change those. I believe it is 1l4 in acrylic.

---------- Post added 02-23-2012 at 09:28 AM ----------




dsdishon said:


> That looks good. I too am altering glass tanks, its way cheaper. Looks very professional. I might add some more substrate.


Thanks for the kind words, the substrate actually slopes down to the front of the cage. Where she made her burrow under the log there is about 5 inches of substrate.


----------

